# Java Runtime Environment 5.0, Update 9 Download



## jong (Dec 2, 2006)

Hello, I hope I'm in the correct forum, if not please advise: 

I have had repeated issues attempting to download this Java update: Java Runtime Environment 5.0, Update 9 Download, which I need to take some skill test assessments. I've tried it more than 15 times on different days and hours. I have detailed the issue below and have included an email response I received from a support specialist. Is what he states correct or can I try anything else to make this work? Thank you kindly. I've included my Browser information as well: 

BROWSER AND OS INFORMATION
> ---------------------
> User agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 7.0; Windows NT 5.1; WVP B1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; IEMB3; IEMB3)
> Browser: IE 7.0
> Browser build: 7,0,5730,11
> OS Vendor: Microsoft
> Platform: WinXP
> Screen size: 1280 x 800
> Browser size: 1259 x 623
> Color depth: 16.77 Million Colors (32-bit True Color)
> Browser time: Saturday, December 02, 2006 12:32:15 PM
> Time zone diff: You are 1.0 hour behind
>
> CONNECTION INFORMATION
> ---------------------
> Client IP address: 
> Connection speed: 2172170 bits/sec
> Connection type: lan
>
> SECURITY INFORMATION
> ---------------------
> SSL enabled: True
> SSL Keysize: 128 bits
> Open ports: 1494 are open ports
> Firewall in use: True
> Proxy status: None
> Proxy string: N/A
>
> COOKIES AND JAVASCRIPT
> ---------------------
> Cookies supported: true
> Cookies enabled: Session = true / Persistent = true
> JavaScript supported: true
> JavaScript enabled: true
>
> ACTIVEX SETTINGS
> ---------------------
> ActiveX enabled: true
>
> JAVA SETTINGS
> ---------------------
> Java version: Java N/A
> Java vendor: Java N/A
> Applets supported: true
> Applets enabled: Enabled
>
> PLUG-INS INSTALLED
> ---------------------
> Citrix: Not installed
> Authorware: Not installed
>
> FLASH
> ---------------------
> Flash installed: Yes
> Version: null

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Stephen Tower"
To: "Jon"
Sent: Monday, December 04, 2006 8:11 AM
Subject: Re: Browser troubleshooting information for Jon


Hello Jon,
We have had sporadic reports of people receiving exactly the same error 
messages from Java. There have been some problems getting the download 
from their website due to extremely high traffic levels on their servers 
due to the recent release of an update. This may be the most downloaded 
software on the internet right now. I would continue to try and get the 
download every hour or so. Other candidates who have had this problem 
usually are able to get the download on their second or third try.
Thanks,
Steve
Assessment Solutions Tech Support


Jon wrote:
The following submission was made on Sat Dec 02 13:41:43 EST 2006:
Name: Jon
Company: Email:
Problem description: Hello,

I am attempting to download Java on my PC in order to participate in three MS Office exams: specifically Access, Excel and Word 2003.

Apparently I need to download the Java Runtime Environment 5.0, Update 9 
plug in. However, when I do so this is the error I receive:
"The installation package could not be opened. Verify that the package 
exists and that you can access it, or contact the application vendor to 
verify that this is a valid Windows Installer package".

I also tried the manual download option from the Java website and this is 
the error I receive: "Error applying transforms. Verify that the 
specified transform paths are valid".

Do you have any idea what may be preventing this download? I have shut 
down the firewall and pop up blocker that I use. Do I need to adjust the 
IE security settings?

Thank you.


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi jong,

Welcome to Tsg ! 
Did you try to dowload your JRE from here ?


----------



## jong (Dec 2, 2006)

I will try this. Thank you.


----------



## jong (Dec 2, 2006)

Thank you, issue resolved. I downloaded an older version that works. Thanks again.


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

You're welcome !


----------

